# Havanese Breeders in Europe



## katkoota

Any idea where I can find "reputable" havanese breeder in Europe. I don't have a specific country, but Germany will be easier for me. Havanese is one of the breeds that I plan to get one day in the future. All I am trying to do now is learning and researching breeders (along with other breed breeders until I set my mind into one breed)

Thanks in advance

Kat


----------



## Alexa

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the Havaneser.de website. I don't know the people, but from everything I read on the site, they seem to be very established breeders. Some of the photo stories are just so funny, I could spend hours on there.


----------



## rdanielle

Monika Moser (Pillowtalk) is one of the most well established kennel worldwide and of the breed.

www.havaneser.org

Blue Temptation
http://www.blue-temptation.de/

Both are located in Germany.


----------



## karin117

There is a lot of european breeders of Havanese
HERE you can a lot of link the home pages, and to different Breed Clubs

There is many more, but here you can get started
http://havanese.lap.hu/


----------



## Jérôme

I can add in Germany :

http://zujeroblackknightatpedoro.blogspot.com/

There are many other in Germany Monika Moser is yes one of the well known

Otherwise there are good breeders in other countries (Hungary, France, Holland, Belgium, ...)


----------



## nicole2512

Here is a little list of German breeders I know (with comments)


----------



## katkoota

Thank you so much guys. Off to checking them out

Kat


----------



## BeverlyA

I have a friend that very recently brought home a puppy from Germany. Let me check with her about sharing her information.

Beverly


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe's dad, Ch Kantorvari's Mini Cedrik, comes from Pillowtalk lines, and he is absolutely beautiful! So is my little Roscoe


----------



## Janizona

katkoota said:


> Any idea where I can find "reputable" havanese breeder in Europe. I don't have a specific country, but Germany will be easier for me. Havanese is one of the breeds that I plan to get one day in the future. All I am trying to do now is learning and researching breeders (along with other breed breeders until I set my mind into one breed)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Kat


 I am the one that Beverly mentioned with a new dog from Germany. I adopted her from Blue Temptation http://www.blue-temptation.de/html/news_welpen.html
and had my handler fly there to get her. She said the dogs were well cared for and that Annette and her daughter Marina were very nice. I am very happy with the pup I got (she was actually 6 months old). The breeder does not speak English so it was a challenge with translations. I'd suggest you contact her using google translate in German.
Here is a picture of my new girl with my handler's daughter. Cute cute.


----------



## pjewel

What a gorgeous little redhead she is. I've read about blue-temptation before.


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats Janet! She's a beatiful girl


----------



## BeverlyA

That picture just makes me want to squeeze the both of them! 

Adorable! If our calendar had people in it, I would nominate that picture.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

congrats Janet. What a cutie. what is her name?


----------



## Janizona

Missy said:


> congrats Janet. What a cutie. what is her name?


Hi Missy
Her name is Ninifee Blue Temptation. I do not know what Ninifee means. LOL We tried to change it at first but it just seems to suit her so it's stuck now!
Sometimes we call her Nini...


----------



## tabby2

What a cutie, and love the name.


----------



## Perugina

Love the coloring! Reminds me of Jerome's dogs.


----------



## katkoota

Janizona said:


> I am the one that Beverly mentioned with a new dog from Germany. I adopted her from Blue Temptation http://www.blue-temptation.de/html/news_welpen.html
> and had my handler fly there to get her. She said the dogs were well cared for and that Annette and her daughter Marina were very nice. I am very happy with the pup I got (she was actually 6 months old). The breeder does not speak English so it was a challenge with translations. I'd suggest you contact her using google translate in German.
> Here is a picture of my new girl with my handler's daughter. Cute cute.


stunning!!! Regarding translation, I do have a german friend (speaks English too) who can help me  thank you very much.

Kat


----------



## krandall

katkoota said:


> stunning!!! Regarding translation, I do have a german friend (speaks English too) who can help me  thank you very much.
> 
> Kat


Kat, I don't know if you saw my post in another thread, but if you use Chrome as your browser (free download) you can translate any page just by clicking a button on the top of the page!


----------



## katkoota

krandall said:


> Kat, I don't know if you saw my post in another thread, but if you use Chrome as your browser (free download) you can translate any page just by clicking a button on the top of the page!


No .. I missed that thread . I am currently using safari as my browser. I will search for that thread of yours to see how do I go with that.

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## Jérôme

Beautiful girl of the same color from Cisco, this color my breeder has no difficulties in obtaining.


----------



## krandall

katkoota said:


> No .. I missed that thread . I am currently using safari as my browser. I will search for that thread of yours to see how do I go with that.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kat


It's as easy as what I posted above... Install chrome, open the site, and click on the "translate" button. It will translate the entire website!


----------



## katkoota

krandall said:


> It's as easy as what I posted above... Install chrome, open the site, and click on the "translate" button. It will translate the entire website!


Got it and installed it


----------

